# SWFL FISHING CLUB



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, just wanted to put a post up in regards to the SWFL Fishing Club. It is a not-for-profit club based out of cape coral, fl and has been actively growing for the last two years. We have monthly club meetings, currently hosted at Hurricanes Wings and Grill in Cape Coral off of pineland road on the 3rd Thursday of the month. Each meeting is a little different, in that we may cover a variety of different topics, ranging from simple boat maintenance, proper technique and etiquette, detailed fishing discussions on various species, changing of the seasons, club events such as 10K island group trips, Club charters, etc. 
The biggest thing I will say is our members all actively fish and have a passion for the water. Most of us own boats, some do not. Some have a ton of local knowledge and experience, some are new to SWFL and are learning as we go. Some of us are hardcore offshore guys, some are inshore gurus. We have members as young as 7 and some well into their 70s. The spectrum is far and wide, but the fact is everyone participates and learns along the way... 

If you are a local down in the fort myers or cape coral area that actively fishes and enjoys the company of like minded individuals, I welcome you to join us for a meeting and see what we are all about. Feel free to check out our website (ongoing project lol) www.swflfishingclub.com

you can also call me, Capt Daniel Medina (239-878-4736) or Lee (786-299-2769) for more info.


----------

